
Medium will now pay writers based on how many claps they get - thedarkginger
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/22/16180150/medium-paywall-articles-claps-author-payments
======
samayylmao
Well, the first paragraph already has erroneous information. You cannot give
infinite claps. There is a 50 clap per article limit.

~~~
thedarkginger
Not a registered Medium user. I assume you mean a reader gets 50 claps to give
out, right (not "can clap" something 50x)?

~~~
samayylmao
each reader (user) has the ability to clap each article 50 times. Which seams
like a lot.

At first this system might seem a tad odd, but they did say that the funds for
each subscription are handed out to writers based on the distrubution of that
individual users claps. so if that individual user is clapping consistently,
then it isn't an issue. The only problem I could forsee is good articles
getting drowned out because most that read it only clapped once, whereas other
articles fewer readers could clap 50x and thus resulting in more claps.

Now that I think of it they don't really say how claps affect visibility.

